# Toy Show



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi On Saturday Feb 27 2010 At The Lincoln Center 2450 Lincoln Street Highland Ind Its The Santas Antique & Collectible Toy & Advertising Show Saturday Feb 27 2010 Please Be There All Kinds Of Toys Slotcars Ty Trains And Lots Of Other Stuff


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is this THE slot car show coming in March?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

No. This is a general Toy show. Same location, different group.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any info on the slot car show coming in March?


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

*Chicago show 2010*

The Midwest Slot Car Show is March 21st at the Lincoln Center


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

This show is a Toy show (diecasts, starwar figures, Etc) mainly but some slot car stuff shows up. if you are interested in slots got to Mike's show in march!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any info on Mike's show? Is that the slot car show that is going to be in March at St Louis? Does anyone have info on a slot car show in St Louis in March?????


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

the info on Mike's show is in the post "Chicago Area show"


----------

